# Watchdog timeout errors



## rbizzell33 (Apr 6, 2010)

I installed Freebsd 8.0 on a new hp proliant ML110 G6. I disabled I think the onboard nick one because freebsd couldn't pick up the onboard nics. I installed a 3com nick and it picked it up. I keep getting these watchdog timeout errors.  I checked to make sure that the irq wasn't being used by another device. What can I do to fix this problem?


----------



## swirling_vortex (Apr 7, 2010)

Googling returned this post: http://forums.bsdnexus.com/viewtopic.php?id=1034

A poster there suggested it was an resource confict. See if your BIOS allows for changing IRQs.


----------

